# SLP Resonators?



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Does any one have these if they do how do they sound, i had my mufflers removed and like the sound, but i was thinking off adding these for a more throtty sound


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

I Got The Slp Loudmouth Ii, Like How They Sound:d


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd put in a couple of dynomax bullets after the resonators. They're very good at getting rid of rasp, and they have to be cheaper than any SLP product.


----------

